

Visualizations of the oDesk “oConomy”: Exploring Our World of Work - zackzackzack
https://www.odesk.com/blog/2012/07/visualizationsoftheoconomy/

======
john_horton
If anyone has any questions about the _data_ itself, I'm happy to
answer/elaborate.

~~~
goler
Really slick. Congrats, John!

------
zackzackzack
Here's a breakdown of how the graphics work:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/d3-js/I2a...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/d3-js/I2a7AxbVOQs)

~~~
ch00
The geographic distortion is neat.

I don't like the bubble charts though -- when loading a new set of data the
bubbles are completely rearranged making a quick glance comparison between two
countries difficult.

~~~
zackzackzack
That is one of the main problems with bubble charts. Unless you have a
sophisticated packing algorithm, the layout of the chart won't have much
meaning. For comparing the projects between countries, another method of
display will have to be used.

~~~
Panos
Perhaps a treemap?

~~~
zackzackzack
<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/ex/treemap.html>

This would have been a better choice. It displays the same sizing information
but keeps positioning the same.

